# Pros/Cons on XD .40s&w



## RnG17 (Jul 27, 2009)

Going out on a limb and asking a question that might have been asked already, but here it is.

I am looking at this gun right now and everything I read so far on it seems great. Anyone with any opinions on this gun. I really want another sub compact and I think this gun might be it, just need some encouragement to buy it. Thanks.


----------



## snake-eyes88 (Aug 1, 2007)

The XD-40sc is a great gun. Just remember it has more muzzle flip than either the 9mm or the .45 Acp. If you don't mind a little more recoil then it would be a great gun. Have fun.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I bought an XD-40 in the 5" Tactical model. I really like it. It has been perfectly reliable and accurate. I also would like to buy the subcompact version. I have absolutely no concerns about carrying the XD and don't really think the extra recoil on the lighter frame would be a problem (at least for me). The 5" that I have is too large for normal concealed carry in my opinion. The subcompact looks to be perfect for the role. I am betting that you will really like it!


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

I always start my posts with "I'm new" to explain my level of experience. My first gun was an XD 40. Had it for a few months now, and I'm just as happy with it today as the day I found it. Since I don't have alot of other guns to compare it to, all I can say is after renting/shooting several different handguns, when I picked up the XD, it was an instant match. And I still feel the same way after 2000 + rounds @ 100-150 per range visit. It's simple, easy to maintain, reliable and that works for me. If you buy one, I think you'll agree. Have you shot one yet?


----------



## Green Teeth (Jul 13, 2009)

The XDm .40 works better for me than the XD .40

The grip makes ALL the difference for me.


----------



## Chesty21 (Mar 14, 2009)

I have one and on most days I don't leave home without it...........That should tell it all.


----------

